
Lasca Language - evacchi
https://github.com/nau/lasca-compiler
======
beeforpork
There are several things I don't like, but this one is the worst:

'no _ in ident names'

It has been shown that for better readability, _ style is better than camel
case (we are used to reading words separated by white space, which _
essentially is). Whether you want to believe this or not, enforcing camel case
at programming language level is a bad idea.

